# Oil drain plug thread size



## wafarmer

I own a Kubota Tractor, BX24LB-R, and found quick and easy oil drain plug from internet, OilDrainValve.net. When I place an order for the valve, I need a thread size of the drain plug. I called Kubota dealers nearby, unfortunately they did not have size information for the plug. I think this will be 12mm x 1.25, but I want to make sure this is the right size or not.
Does anyone know the thread size, or can you measure it for me!!!!

Thanks, 

F.Y.I. Part number for the drain plug replacement is #13901-33750


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Wafarmer! My John deere has a simular valve on it from way back in 1985 and I'll tell you that it works really well. No more loosing the plug in the oil bucket, or spilled oil. I put a long enough hose on mine to clip it up high enough so that if the valve ever fails or opens accidentilly, it won't spill out all over the ground and ruin your engine as a result.


----------



## wafarmer

I definately want to install this thing to my tractor once I figure out the size of my drain plug. Do you know anyone who has same tractor that I can ask about the size?

I made couple of calls to the Kubota dealers nearby, but, unfortunately, their system did not tell you about the size, and they could not measure it because they did not have drain plug in their stock.




tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Wafarmer! My John deere has a simular valve on it from way back in 1985 and I'll tell you that it works really well. No more loosing the plug in the oil bucket, or spilled oil. I put a long enough hose on mine to clip it up high enough so that if the valve ever fails or opens accidentilly, it won't spill out all over the ground and ruin your engine as a result.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I really have no idea. You'd think that nearly all Kubotas would be the same, I mean I'd have a hard time imagining a different size for each model. Perhaps someone more knowledgable will sound off.


----------



## wafarmer

Today, I finally could get the information from one of Kubota dealers nearby!!!
Thank you!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Sure hope so! Keep us up to date.


----------

